# Right bootsize to avoid black toenails



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Constant pressure on the toes is how boots are supposed to fit. When boots are too big, your foot has room to slide forward and impact the front- causing black toe. It seems counter intuitive that smaller boots would prevent this, but it's true. All of the response and power to drive your board is transferred from your feet to the boots. any room for movement not only costs you tons of power and control but also sets you up for impact damage. 

For flat feet, finding the right aftermarket insoles is critical. When your arches compress and flatten, your foot lengthens and your toes get crunched. 

Heat molding is how boots are designed to work. It's amazing when done properly, and no amount of wearing a boot will break it in that way. Hot EVA foam moves to fill in low spots. Riding boots to break them in only compresses foam. It's pretty easy to do on your own, and most resorts can do it for you the day you go up to ride.


----------



## Sammiron (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you for your quick and very helpful answer. Two questions that arise for me are which size you would deem sensible considering an insole will have to fit in the boot, too and how I know the boots fit perfectly. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Most of us on this forum have downsized in boots over the years. It's common to get fit too large as a beginner. I wear 13 in street shoes and snowboard in size 11 boots. When I wore size 13 boots, I had black toe and a bunch of fatigue and pain while riding. You're gonna want to measure your feet and post pictures of that on this boot fit thread. @Wiredsport recommends measuring your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

Wired is really good at looking at measurement pictures and getting people in the size and model of boots that will fit their foot shape well. Typically, you can take the stock insole out and stand on that to see if your boots are too big or not. Ideally, your foot will overhang the insole a little bit. If the insole is larger than your foot, the boots are too big. 

Aftermarket insoles replace the stock ones that are in the boots. You don't need to buy larger boots to fit them. Stock insoles generally suck at keeping your feet from collapsing and getting longer within your boot. This really contributes to black toe. I'm not sure which insoles are best for flat feet, but I'm sure it's been covered somewhere on this forum if you search hard enough.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I wear 13 in street shoes and snowboard in size 11 boots


We're long lost twins, but I have to do 11W unfortunately. [emoji53]

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wish I could find the link someone posted to the forum for the "wet test" for determining arch height. 

Here's a couple I Google-fu'd. 









Do You Know Your Foot Arch Type? Take the Test and Find Out


Most people can be categorized into three arch types: normal arches, high arches, and flat feet. Click to learn how to do the test to tell where you fall.




heelthatpain.com














This Simple Test Can Tell You Which Type of Arch You Have


So you can choose the right pair of running shoes.




www.runnersworld.com





In essence, you wet the bottom of your feet in a pale, (...wet not soaking) then step onto a piece of cardboard to see just how much arch you actually have. 

You might be surprised at where you fall between truly flat feet & extremely high arches or insteps. ?‍♂

Hope this helps in sorting out your boot troubles.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

If you keep your toenails consistently short, the shouldn't protrude past your toe bone. I cut my nails weekly during snowboard season.


----------



## Sammiron (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I will post in the recommended thread. Further, I did the arch test and they are somewhat flat, although there is a visible arch. Also I do tend to cut my toenails shorter when boarding, but unfortunately I am also prone to ingrown toenails, which is why I cannot cut them really short.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

I have the same problem. Mine stem from my left foot being about 1/3 size larger than my right. My toes push up against the boot and my toes get all black. However the right side is fine. No pushing. After trying NUMEROUS things to fix the issue this is what worked for me. I purchased boots 1/2 size larger and bought some custom footbeds. In addition I had the liner heat molded. I also make sure to tighten my left boot focusing on heel hold. If my foot doesn't slide of move forward it does not push against the front of the boot. For the right side I the fitter added material to take up space to take care of the 1/2 size gap. The left side is now perfect. The right side is fine performance wise. No more black toe. 

Have your feet measured and make sure your issue is not caused by foot sizing being a bit off. This is common for most people. Also make sure the side that is being affected you lace up to provide maximum heel hold. Jay bars help big time.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

I had this same problem. Tried everything. I found out one foot (left) is about 1/2 size longer than the other. So while I can wear size 9 1/2 its a great fit for the right foot but not the left. I jam on the front of the boot. A few boot fitters said "this is normal", but that is totally untrue. Your feet should touch the front of the boot not jam against it. If both your feet are the same size, then you may need to put some Jbars in to prevent heel lift. I would go to a boot fitter and have your feet measured and make sure you are riding the right size.

I have to but boots a 1/2 size larger, and did some fitting to fill up space on the shorter one. That has completely stopped my toe black issues.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Cut your toenails, learned that one the hard way. Many people do have one foot slightly larger than the other, I do and has never been an issue with the right boot. Get a boot fitter who knows what they are doing and you will be 90% sorted immediately I reckon.


----------

